#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Crane Flow of Fluids  Imperial (FPS) & Metric Version

## Azad

*Crane Flow of Fluids  Imperial (FPS) Version - 1980*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


*Crane Flow of Fluids  Metric Version - 1991 Reprint*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Metric [1999]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

FPS [2013]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards
AzadSee More: Crane Flow of Fluids  Imperial (FPS) & Metric Version

----------


## esar

thanks a lot

----------


## muhammad usman

Thanks a lot

----------


## luigivas

gracias

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks for the book.

----------


## Vittorio Veo

This is a very good reference book, easy to use and very practical.

Thank you for sharing it with us.
Vittorio

----------


## aurrel

thank you very much

----------


## losmoscas

thanks a lot

----------


## nnreddy

Thanks for sharing and very useful books.

----------


## gord

thanks, bro.

----------


## f81aa

Thank you

----------


## shankargee

thanq lot

----------


## asfandyar

Thank you a lot, sir.

See More: Crane Flow of Fluids  Imperial (FPS) & Metric Version

----------


## victorlachica

hi Azad

Thank you. What about piping friction manual by hydraulic institute? Maybe someone here have it

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Very very thanks for the share, I was in search of these books for a long long time for designing of piping system, Thanks again.

----------


## nocion_2h

thanks a lot

----------


## unni

Thanks a lot

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot for the book

----------


## alishaneuron

Thanks Mr. Azad your thread help me out of problems.  :Smile:

----------


## pw_12_x

Hello azad, the link 
_[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]_ is expired
can you upload again?
rgrds

----------


## Azad

Try link below :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards
Azad

----------


## JSingh

Hi Azad,

Chapters 1 & 2 missing in your upload (SI units version). Please can upload complete book.

Regards

----------


## Azad

I checked - chapter 1 & 2 are included!

----------


## pw_12_x

> I checked - chapter 1 & 2 are included!



Azad, god bless you.
Thank you very much

----------


## zhang.limin

Thx very much

See More: Crane Flow of Fluids  Imperial (FPS) & Metric Version

----------


## Valia Geredaki

i would also appreciate it if you could upload them again!
thanks!

----------


## gtpol57

Crane TP-410 Metric
Editions 1982 & 1999
Link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Azad

Crane - SI
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Crane - FPS
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Azad

Crane - SI
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Crane - FPS
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## martin ruben

Hi, 
Could anybody upload the 2009 edition?
Thank you

----------


## TARCIZIO CASTRO

DEAR FRIEND
could you please upload again?
the files are not valid anymore.
many thanks

tarcizio castro

----------


## gtpol57

SI version **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Azad

Try These Links!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Azad

*Crane -410M  Flow of Fluids [2009]*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Azad

*Crane -410M  Flow of Fluids [2009]*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sikkil

can anyone updload the imperial copy thank you in advance?

----------


## mechth

thanks.

See More: Crane Flow of Fluids  Imperial (FPS) & Metric Version

----------


## khangthien

Thank for share, but now I can't download. Please send me another link

----------


## sleimanshokr

Here we go

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bivs

please upload again* link was dead...

----------


## ffye

Thank you, sleimanshokr!!!

----------


## Azad

Crane 2013
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## racp12

Mr. Azad,
Thanks a lot

----------


## unni

Thanks

----------


## padua

thanks.

----------


## usyd12a

> Crane 2013
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks a lot!

----------


## Azad

Metric [1999]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

FPS [2013]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## padua

Thanks, much appreciated.

----------

